# [solved] nach Clonen des Systems wird eth0/1 zu eth2/3 ...

## pom

Hallo,

ich habe ein eigendartiges Problem mit zwei baugleichen Servern.

Ich Möchte eine Server clonen was auch sehrgut funktionier nach folgender Anleitung: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2223380.html?sid=cd391a61f9108802bc42ebd8ea5b2945#2223380

Nachdem der Server startet ist aus eth0 ---> eth2 gewurden und aus eth1 ---> eth3. 

Ich habe schon versucht das Modul der Netzkarte zu entladen (rmmod eepro100), reboot mehrfach, negativ   :Crying or Very sad: 

Eigendlich sollte doch dank udev alles funktionieren und dynamisch erzeugt werden.

Wer kann helfen?

Gruß

pomLast edited by pom on Mon Mar 19, 2007 2:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## think4urs11

nur so eine Idee... hast du evtl. in den udev-rules noch die MAC-Adressen der alten Karten stehen (d.h. die der Maschine von der du ge-stage4'd hast)?

----------

## pom

hier dmsg:

```
eepro100.c:v1.09j-t 9/29/99 Donald Becker http://www.scyld.com/network/eepro100.html

eepro100.c: $Revision: 1.36 $ 2000/11/17 Modified by Andrey V. Savochkin <saw@saw.sw.com.sg> and others

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

eth0: OEM i82557/i82558 10/100 Ethernet, 00:30:6E:11:4A:C9, IRQ 19.

  Board assembly 721383-006, Physical connectors present: RJ45

  Primary interface chip i82555 PHY #1.

  General self-test: passed.

  Serial sub-system self-test: passed.

  Internal registers self-test: passed.

  ROM checksum self-test: passed (0x04f4518b).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

eth1: OEM i82557/i82558 10/100 Ethernet, 00:30:6E:11:4A:CA, IRQ 20.

  Board assembly 721383-006, Physical connectors present: RJ45

  Primary interface chip i82555 PHY #1.

  General self-test: passed.

  Serial sub-system self-test: passed.

  Internal registers self-test: passed.

  ROM checksum self-test: passed (0x04f4518b).

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.10-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation

hda: ATAPI 48X CD-ROM drive, 120kB Cache, (U)DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

piix4_smbus 0000:00:0f.0: Found 0000:00:0f.0 device

shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

Adding 976888k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:976888k

NET: Registered protocol family 17

eth2: no IPv6 routers present

eth3: no IPv6 routers present
```

hier ifconfig -a 

```
eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:30:6E:11:4A:C9

          inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::230:6eff:fe11:4ac9/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:552 (552.0 b)

          Interrupt:19

eth3      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:30:6E:11:4A:CA

          inet addr:193.123.011.38  Bcast:193.123.011.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::230:6eff:fe11:4aca/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:7729 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1182 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:2431349 (2.3 Mb)  TX bytes:174513 (170.4 Kb)

          Interrupt:20

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:300 (300.0 b)  TX bytes:300 (300.0 b)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

 :Question: 

Gruß

pom

----------

## pom

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> nur so eine Idee... hast du evtl. in den udev-rules noch die MAC-Adressen der alten Karten stehen (d.h. die der Maschine von der du ge-stage4'd hast)?

 

Ähm...? Ich habe nix händisch irgendwo unter /etc/udev/..... eingetragen und konnte auf die schnelle auch nix finden.

pom

----------

## Finswimmer

cd /etc/udev

grep eth * /etc/udev/ -ir|grep rules

liefert bei mir:

rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules:SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:13:8f:2c:68:91", NAME="eth0"

und das wird automatisch von udev angelegt.

Tobi

----------

## pom

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> cd /etc/udev
> 
> grep eth * /etc/udev/ -ir|grep rules
> 
> liefert bei mir:
> ...

 

Bingo! Treffer!

Nur warum landet das unter /etc/udev/? Ich dachte da sind nur 0815 und User-rules drin? Hm.

Aber schön das du die Stelle gefunden hast. Werde die Eintrage einfach ändern und booten.

Danke.

Gruß

pom

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> und das wird automatisch von udev angelegt.

 

Wann genau wird das angelegt?

Beim mergen von udev? Oder in irgendwelchen festen Abständen?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Quote:*   

> # This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules
> 
> # program, probably run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.
> 
> #
> ...

 

Das steht im Header, wann wiederum /lib/udev/write_net_rules aufgerufen wird, ka.

Tobi

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Das steht im Header, wann wiederum /lib/udev/write_net_rules aufgerufen wird, ka.

 

Und genau das war ja meine eigentliche Frage!

Inzwischen habe ich herausgefunden, dass diese Regeln beim Herunterfahren von /lib/rcscripts/addons/udev-stop.sh angelegt werden. Allerdings scheint es mir unglücklicherweise so zu sein, dass sich das nicht verhindern lässt ohne diese Datei zu editieren, was jedoch beim nächsten Update wieder hinfällig wäre.

----------

## smg

Angeblich von udevtrigger -> Information aus Freenode #gentoo.de.

----------

